# Wider core



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

How do I go about widening my core, or is it just something I'm stuck with?

I mean above your waist line like the sides of your stomach.

Would like that wide 6 pack look


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

you got child bearing hips mate??


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Weighted Oblique work...DB side bend, Oblique crunch, Russian twists, Cable Woodchops..all heavy weighted sets. Dont ignore the rest of your abs and core though still do an excercise for each area,2 for obliques if your trying to bring them up


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Weighted Oblique work...DB side bend, Oblique crunch, Russian twists, Cable Woodchops..all heavy weighted sets. Dont ignore the rest of your abs and core though still do an excercise for each area,2 for obliques if your trying to bring them up


Thanks mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

deadlifts will also widen your core


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If by 'widen your core' you mean 'widen your ab's' (which is what I think you are getting at) you can't.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

its amazing how peoples abs can differ some really wide some really narrow


----------

